# Pet Names



## johnnyboyc

Could someone please post a few (or many) Polish names that would be suitable for a male cat? I know there are a few but if you know any that would help


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I know that you've asked for Polish, but I've heard of *Ferda* for Czech male cats, perhaps it fits, but wait for better responses. 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## .Jordi.

johnnyboyc said:


> Could someone please post a few (or many) Polish names that would be suitable for a male cat? I know there are a few but if you know any that would help


Kot, kocur, kocisko, kotek, kiciuś, kocurek or mruczek .


----------



## dn88

.Jordi. said:


> Kot, kocur, kocisko, kotek, kiciuś, kocurek or mruczek .



Hehe, are you 100% sure that's what the thread starter was looking for?


----------



## .Jordi.

dn88 said:


> Hehe, are you 100% sure that's what the thread starter was looking for?


Ooops, you're absolutely right that I'm wrong . Thanks for pointing this out! 

So, since I dislike cats, I know only a very few names, like: Filemon, Bonifacy, Feliks or Garfield . But in this page at the end you've got some link to some other names .


----------



## mcibor

Ferda is not suitable for Polish male, as the only Polish name ending with a is Zawisza.
You can call it after his colour:

Bury (but not Burek, as that's a dog), Rudy, Czarny, Kropek, Piegus

After character
Rozrabiaka, Wścibski, Śpioch, Łasuch,

but there are many


----------



## kknd

only 'zawisza'? and what about 'bonawentura'? i think there is more of this...


----------



## mcibor

There's also Boruta,

Bonawentura I never heard of and wouldn't name it that anyone 

So sorry, not only Zawisza...


----------

